# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  Wypadanie włosów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam! Od niedawna zaczęły mi wypadać włosy "garściami" ,rozdwajają się oraz mam rozdwojone paznokcie. Zastanawiam się co to może być i co zrobić ,żeby nie wypadały.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,

wypadanie włosów to problem wnętrza organizmu, dlatego często kiedy stosujemy tylko i wyłącznie działanie z zewnątrz w postaci różnego rodzaju masek na włosy, odżywek czy drogich szamponów nie przynosi to pożądanych rezultatów. Najlepiej zadziałać od wewnątrz i od zewnątrz jednocześnie- tylko dwukierunkowe działanie da nam efekt.
zajmuję się i interesuję medycyną naturalną, posiadam sprawdzony sposób, żeby włosy przestały wypadać. Mogę pomóc- pomoczdrowie@tlen.pl
pozdrawiam

----------


## nnn123

Temat wałkowany na forum od stuleci.

Multiwitaminy/multiminerały - w szczególności: A, E, cynk, selen. Jeśli to nic nie pomoże np. w miesiąc, wtedy wizyta u lekarza.

[Zaznaczam iż nie jestem lekarzem a niniejszy post jest moją prywatną opinią którą ustawowo można potłuc o kant d...]

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Wszyscy dostarczający zapewne mają tutaj racje.
Początek tego wszystkiego masz jednak w przewodzie pokarmowym który bez łaski wszystkie te minerały i witaminy powinien przyswoić z pokarmu jaki mu dostarczasz.
Powodów może być kilka ale tam się zaczynają i tam musisz zrobić porządek. 
A jak z trawieniem, wzdęcia, cera, sposób odżywiania .... inne wydawałoby się nie związane z tematem przypadłości
(zajmuję się tym na co dzień - odpisz ewentualnie na mój nick bo nie wracam do postów) 
Wygląda na to , ze masz zakwaszony organizm. Może grzybica organizmu a może pasożyty, a może ...a może.
Jak chcesz szybko , a świat pędzi i ludzie teraz tak chcą błyskawicznie mieć wszystko, to posłuchaj nnn123 - dobrze pisze.
Z tym że suplementy (jak to powiedziała pewna uznana dietetyczka w pewnej babskiej gazecie) - to jak by rozrzucać worki z cementem i mówić  że taras się buduje. No ale cóż w tym zagonionym świecie sa chyba niezbędne.
Jak chcesz wyzdrowieć dogłębnie to musisz zainteresować się metodami naturalnymi i oczyszczeniem organizmu.
Może ten gość z pierwszej podpowiedzi ma jakiegoś ciekawego ziołowego króliczka  w swoim kapeluszu. 
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam Panie Tre654,

nie mam króliczka ziołowego w kapeluszu tylko wiedzę i doświadczenie.
Po drugie twierdzisz, ze to kwestia zakwaszenia organizmu- nie zgadzam się z tym- ponieważ jest tak jak piszesz- wszystko zaczyna się w przewodzie pokarmowym- tutaj się zgadzam- jednak to niedokwaszenie żołądka powoduje problemy z trawieniem min. białek. Prawidłowo zakwaszony żołądek czyli posiadający najlepiej PH 1-2 będzie prawidłowo trawił, a co za tym idzie wszystkie 8 niezbędnych aminokwasów będzie przyswajane- tak samo jak witaminy i minerały. Niedokwaszony żołądek będzie powodował zgagę, niestrawność, chorobę refluksową, nietrawienie białek, anemię itd... Zdrowy żołądek z odpowiednim ph to podstawa systemu trawiennego. 
Ale tutaj trzeba mieć wiedzę na temat anatomii, fizjologii i biochemii człowieka.
A co do ziół- to właściwie ich działanie polega na uzupełnieniu składników odżywczych w organizmie, uzupełniają energię nerek, likwidują zastoje krwi nawet  w tych miejscach, gdzie nie ma włosów jest szansa żeby odrosły. To nie jest żadna tajemna wiedza. Jest to najprostsza metoda, moim zdaniem najskuteczniejsza, ponieważ nie ma żadnych skutków ubocznych, a po drugie substancje odżywcze pochodzą z naturalnie suszonych ziół. Co do płukanki- takie samo działanie.
Nie ma to jak każdemu wcisnąć Candidę i pasożyty- bo teraz to takie modne. A tak naprawdę to niektóre pasożyty i grzyby są nam wręcz niezbędne. Znowu kłania się wiedza. 
Polecam Bochenka ;-) 
Pozdrawiam
Magda

----------


## nnn123

Z tym zakwaszeniem to chyba bardziej o krew chodziło, ale to raczej tylko w przypadku cukrzycy, nadmiernego wysiłku i cholernie złej diety (ktoś taką stosuje???).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, ja wypróbowałam nowość z apteki, suplement diety Kerabione. Ma bogaty sklad dzięki czemu dość szybko zauważyłam poprawę, bo juz po pierwszym opakowaniu: włosy przestały wypadać, stały się bardziej zdrowe i gładkie. W Kerabione też są składniki które pomagają na łamliwe paznokcie i poprawiają wygląd skóry ( jest bardziej nawilżona). Zauważyłam, że Kerabione mozna też juz kupić dośc tanio w aptekach internetowych. Myślę, że sie Wam przyda :Smile:

----------


## wywyzszona

Jedną z tańszych aptek jest apteka ziko więc warto się tam wybrać, zwłaszcza, że obok jest sklep ziko dermo i tam też można znaleźć świetne preparaty na włosy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mysle ze mezoterapia moglaby pomoc. Zglos sie do Medicor w Krakowie  medicor.krakow.pl Oni ci pewnie zaproponuja terapie. Glowa do gory!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Myślę, że to osłabienie organizmu. Może zrób sobie morfologie jesli dawno sie nie badałaś, może brakuje ci jakichś witamin i tak dają o sobie znac niedobory. Warto byłoby też supelmentowac witaminy, ja stosuje kompleks witaminowy Harmonella. Jest on stworzony dla kobiet, uzupełnia niedobory składników diety, suplementuje witaminy na które jest wieksze zapotrzebowanie np stosujac antykoncepcje hormonalną lub tych rzadko u nas wystepujących np selen. Mnie stan włosów i paznokci zdecydowanie sie poprawił o 3 miesiącach stosowania harmonelli.

----------


## Ekspert Vichy

To prawda, jedną z przyczyn wypadania włosów może być ogólne osłabienie organizmu oraz niedobory witamin. Warto to sprawdzić wykonując kontrolne badania oraz skonsultować się z lekarzem, który po zapoznaniu się z wynikami będzie w stanie zaproponować odpowiednią suplementację. Dodatkowo można sięgnąć po zabiegi np. masaże z wcierkami czy preparatami wzmacniającymi włosy jak na przykład kuracja Dercos Neogenic, która wzmacnia i stymuluje wzrost nowych włosów. Stosowana regularnie pobudza uśpione cebulki, a włosy odzyskują gęstość i mniej wypadają. Kuracja dedykowana jest zarówno dla kobiet jak i dla mężczyzn.

Więcej informacji jest dostępnych na naszej stronie internetowej <link>. Chętnie równiez odpowiem na wszelkie pytania.

Pozdrawiam,
Ekspert marki Vichy Dercos

----------


## ferrtt

Pełno w aptekach różnych nutrikosmetyków na łysienie. Ja akurat postawiłem na Piloxidil piloxidil.pl i nie żałuję. Korzystna cena, szybkie efekty, łatwa aplikacja i generalnie codzienne stosowanie.

----------


## berrt

Jest w sprzedaży preparat o nazwie Piloxidil, który ma ten sam skład co Loxon, a kosztuje dużo mniej. Na stronie piloxidil.pl jest opis i możliwość zamawiania.

----------


## sebik908

Dzięki za podpowiedź z tym piloxidil przetestuję nim zdecyduję sie na mezoterapię, kotra niestety kosztuje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aby zapobiegać wypadaniu włosów przede wszystkim należy dostarczyć im niezbędnych substancji odżywczych, zarówno wewnętrznie jak i przez stosowanie wysokiej jakości preparatów zewnętrznych, które wzmocnią nasze włosy. Ja używam  PILOXIDIL

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja walczę bardzo prosto ale równocześnie skutecznie ¬ Biokap Anticaduta i po 2 miesiącach  wygrywam z łysieniem  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mnie tez sie wydaje, że to ogólne osłabienie organizmu i bark witamin i minerałów, bo reakcja jest nie tylko na włosach ale tez paznokciach, skóra pewnie tez sucha. Ja proponowałabym stosowanie komplesku witaminowego Harmonella, który wzmacnia cały organizm, ale poszczególne składniki wpływaja na wzmocnienie paznokci, włosów i poprawe wyglądu skóry, są to m.in.: cynk i selen.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja sama nie kupuję reklamowanych w telewizji produktów, wolę się najpierw poradzić zaufanego farmaceuty :Smile:  od lat chodzę do apteki św. Barbary w Knurowie i tam zawsze pracują kompetentni pracownicy, którzy służą radą i pomocą.

----------


## Pokrzepol_do_wlosow

Polecam kosmetyki, których skład oparty jest na ekstrakcie ze skrzypu polnego. Zawiera on dużo potasu i łatwo przyswajalnej krzemionki, które wzmacniają i uelastyczniają strukturę włosa, hamując jego wypadanie i rozdwajanie się końcówek. Krzem ponadto pełni ważną rolę w procesie tworzenia tkanki łącznej, keratyny i kolagenu, czyli istotnych składników włosów.

----------


## wioletasadło

tutaj rozwiązaniem mogą być kaspulki, ja stosuje z royal collagen, bo maja własnie naturalny skład. mozesz zacząc tez pić siemie lniane, które natłuszcza i jest bogaty w kwasy omega 3.

----------


## iwona8989

a może jakieś suplementy są wzmacniające ? bo tez mam problem z włosami i stosuję szampony ale nie działają -.- może trzeba tutaj zadziałaś że tak powiem "od środka"?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Naturalne suplementy stosuję, dokładnie firmy Hepatica. Kompleksowe dla kobiety to zdecydowanie Kwas Hialuronowy  :Smile:

----------


## Aquastop Radioterapia

Polecam szampony, który składają się z wyciągów glikolowych, np. z korzenia rzodkwi czarnej (rzodkwi zwyczajnej), kłącza tataraku, liści rozmarynu czy korzenia mydlnicy. Zapewniają one prawidłowe ukrwienie skóry głowy, które hamuje wypadanie włosów i zapewnia ich odrost. Dobrze byłoby, gdyby ich skład uzupełniono o pantenol, czyli prowitaminę B5, która ma właściwości nawilżające.

----------


## beautybox

to jest tak naprawdę temat rzeka... i wątpie, że pomogą w tym przypadku jakiekolwiek szampony...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Warto podpytać w aptekach panie które tam pracuja maja naprawdę sporą wiedzę, ja jakiś czas temu też miałam problem z wypadaniem włosów i pani w aptece koło nas  Apteka św. Barbary,  poradziła mi bardzo dobry szampon.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w takim wypadku możesz iść na zabieg z własnym osoczem bogatopłytkowym, pomaga w ukrwieniu i odzywieniu skóry głowy i przez to włosy przestaja wypadać, zależy oczywiście czy masz na to jakiś budżet, bo to nie jest cos typu doraźny szampon, mi nie pomagało nic wiec zaoszczedziłam kase i poszłam do dr M Krajewskiego i ta metoda się sprawdziła. wszytko zależy od tego czy Ci bardzo zależy  :Smile: )))

----------


## berilak

Łatwo Wam mówić .... Polecacie tutaj różne kosmetyki, różne tabletki ale tak naprawde nic nie jest lepsze od wizyty u lekarza specajlizującego się w wypadaniu włosów o czym sam się zresztą przekonałem. Problem z wypadaniem włosów mam od jakiegoś czasu. Na początku leczyłem się sam ale leczenie nie było skuteczne. Raz sobie nawet przeliczyłem ile kasy wydałem na te wszystkie tabletki i wcierki na łysienie to się złapałem za głowę ;/ Masa kasy na to poszła. Aktualnie jestem po terapii dermapenem. Widzę już pierwsze efekty bo włosy zaczynają odrastać Mogłem wybrac się na to wcześniej tak sobie teraz myślę.....

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jezeli wypadaja Wam wlosy warto udac się do trychologa. Jest to dermatolog specjalizujacy sie w chorobach skory glowy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A gdzie na ten zabieg chodzisz? Możesz opisać tutaj jego działanie? Bo sam mam dokładnie taki sam problem Probuje się jakoś sam leczyć ale efetu nie ma żadnego ;/

----------


## Pelsgia

moim zdaniem jeśi sytuacja jest poważna najlepiej udać się do lekarza żeby ustalił co jest przyczyną i ewentualnie skierował do odpowiedniego specjalisty. natomiast jeżeli jesteś przewrażliwiona i problem nie jest tak wielki to może warto wspomóc się jakimiświtaminami? mi pomga oeparol.. poza tym ze wzmacnia włosy i paznokcie to jeszcze fajnie nawilża skóre od srodka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> A gdzie na ten zabieg chodzisz? Możesz opisać tutaj jego działanie? Bo sam mam dokładnie taki sam problem Probuje się jakoś sam leczyć ale efetu nie ma żadnego ;/


Jest to Kinika dermatologica doktora Michajłowskiego w Gdańsku. Wpisz sobie nazwę w google to wyskoczy Ci kontakt. Zabieg poleca na tym,że za pomocą mikronakłuć wprowadza się po skórę preparat na wypadanie włosów. Nie jest to przyjemne ale nie jest to duży ból ( raczej prąd ze szczypaniem). Co najważniejsz to to,że włsoy realnie zaczynają odrastać a byłem jeszcze do niedawna na 100% przekonany,ze całkiem stracię włosy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzięki za informacje. Okazuje się,ze sa to moje okolice ( sam jestem z Gdyni). Zapisałem się tam na wizytę. No zobaczymy co mi powiedzą ale mam nadzieję, że efekt będzie jak u CIebie.

----------


## parafa

może zacznij przyjmować jakiś supement, ja też mam słabe włosy i paznokcie i łykam teraz oeparol femina, włosy wypadają coraz mniej, a paznokcie przestały się praktycznie łamać.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no właśnie można podejść do apteki i zapytać o jakiś preparat. U nas w Pułtusku bardzo dobrze zaopatrzona jest  apteka (aptekapultusk.pl ) na Mickiewicza.

----------


## kowitrulka123

Jeśli chodzi o nadmierne wypadanie włosów to borykałam się z nim bardzo długo po porodzie. Koleżanka doradziła mi Vitapil i rzeczywiście pomógł mi tak samo jak jej. Włosów zrobiło się dużo więcej i co najważniejsze przestały wypadać.

----------


## kowitrulka123

Jeśli chodzi o witaminy na wypadające włosy to od dłuższego czasu stosuję Vitapil. Włoski zrobiły się grubsze, dłuższe i co najważniejsze przestały wypadać. Dodatkowo mam mnóstwo baby hair.

----------


## stalker8

mnie wypadają, ale nie zbieram na przeszczep, nowe same rosną  youtu.be/qMfeGSy0VFQ?t=1m47s

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

stalker8 przeszczep to by ci pomogl ale mozgu bo takie opowiadasz glupoty

----------


## Klinika Estetica

Polecam badanie trychologiczne, które dzięki mikrokamerze z 250-krotnym powiększeniem, umożliwia analizę stanu skóry głowy, cebulek włosów i ich całej powierzchni. W przypadku wypadania włosów, pojedyncze z nich zostają poddane badaniom mikroskopowym. Pozwoli to ustalić przyczyny wypadających włosów i dobrać właściwy zabieg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi wystarczyła systematyczna kuracja wzmacniająca dobrze znanym  Biotebalem. Włosy są odżywione, nie wypadają i nie martwią właścicielki.

----------


## poniedziałkowa88

U mnie problem z wypadaniem włosów i pogorszeniem stanu paznokci był związany z niedoborem biotyny. I dopiero Biotebal z najwyższą dawką tej witaminy mi pomogły. Kuracja trwała kilka miesięcy, ale efekt wart był cierpliwego łykania tabletek. Włosy przestały wypadać, wzmocniły się, są bardziej elastyczne i błyszczące.

----------


## ChemoDry B6

Warto wykonać morfologię krwi i TSH, aby wykluczyć anemię, jak i choroby tarczycy. Poza tym w diagnostyce wypadania włosów wykorzystuje się trichogram, czyli badanie korzeni i cebulek włosowych.

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Jeśli chodzi o wypadanie włosów to najrozsądniejszym pomysłem będzie sumplementacja witaminami. Zdecydowanie polecam w tym przypadku Vitapil. Bardzo pomógł mi gdy włosy wypadały mi po ciąży.  Zagęścił włosy i po miesiącu miałam już pierwsze baby hair.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

jak włosy mocno wypadają, to to może być anemia, wiem coś o tym, moja córka jak miała anemię, to włosy jej wypadały garściami, była osłabiona i śpiąca, lekarz przepisał jej dicofer junior i jest wszytko ok, córka odżyła  :Smile:

----------


## Hermiona

Dzień dobry
Ja ze swojej strony proponuję użyć wcierki i szamponu keep professional. Mi pomogło na 100% 
Po 4 dniach włosy przestały wypadać, a po miesiącu miałam nowe  :Smile:

----------


## anressa

Na wypadanie włosów stosuje takie prowizoryczne maseczki z żółtek no i widzę poprawę. Dodatkowo lotion i do przodu  :Smile:

----------


## sarija8993

Problem wypadania włosów dotyka wiele osób, ale uważam, że można w łatwy sposób z nim sobie poradzic potrzebna jest tylko pomoc specjalisty. Na twoim miejscu udalabym sie na wizyte do trychologa. Osoby ktore mieszkaja w krakowie moga pojsc do kliniki SCM estetic, bo wiem, ze jest wciaz malo takich gabinetow

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dobrze działa mezoterapia igłowa w klinice mediart instytut w Poznaniu, miałam tam robiony ten zabieg, bo moje włosy zaczęły dość konkretnie wypadać, przerzedziły się, zdecydowałam się na zabieg i jestem zadowolona  :Smile:  Teraz moje włosy są gęstsze i zdrowsze  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może warto zacząć przyjmować jakiś supement,? Jak ja też miałam słabe włosy, które się łamały i wypadały, a paznokcie były kruche to przyjmowałam dicofer. Teraz nie mam żadnych problemów, ale wiadomo nadal go profilaktycznie przyjmuję  :Smile:

----------


## MatyldaMocicka

Wypadanie włosów po porodzie stało się moim utrapieniem. Włosy wypadały garściami. Stosowałam mnóstwo wcierek i szamponów. Dopiero Vitapil dał spore efekty. Włosków zrobiło się więcej i co najważniejsze te nowe były dużo bardziej grubsze i odżywione.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Od niedawna zaczęły mi wypadać włosy "garściami" ,rozdwajają się oraz mam rozdwojone paznokcie. Zastanawiam się co to może być i co zrobić ,żeby nie wypadały.


Ja polecam szampon i wcierkę keep professional. Łatwe w użyciu i nie wymaga drastycznych metod, typu obcinanie na łyso. Co prawda trzeba trochę poczekać na efekty, ale warto. Po pierwszym tygodniu stosowania włosy przestają wypadać, a po około 3-4 tygodniach widać już nowe  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam! Od niedawna zaczęły mi wypadać włosy "garściami" ,rozdwajają się oraz mam rozdwojone paznokcie. Zastanawiam się co to może być i co zrobić ,żeby nie wypadały.


polecam Liliu  poleciła mi go kolezanka mnie też wypadały łykam 2 dziennie a paznokcie też sie wzmocniły

----------


## Dżesika

Niedobór witamin, od tego głownie wypadają włosy i łamią się paznokcie. Polecam kupić jakiś zestaw witaminowy na włosy, skórę i paznokcie. Dużo soków owocowo-warzywnych oraz herbata z czystka.

----------


## tolciaa

faktycznie niedobor witamin moze powodowac takie dolegliwosci jak rozdwajanie sie koncowek lub wypadanie wlosow jednak ja znalazlam zloty srodek i jest nim suplement Look Up odkad stosuje go a to bedzie juz okolo miesiac wszytko wrocilo do normy koncowki mi sie nie rozdwajaja i co najwazniejsze wlosy przestaly wypadac polecam sprawdzic  :Smile:

----------


## olikom

To prawda. Trycholog obejrzy specjalnym przyrządem skórę głowy i kondycję włosów i określi przyczynę problemu, zaproponuje kosmetyki i zabiegi  :Smile:  wiem bo moja mama chodzila do mojej znajomej pani trycholog i serio jej pomoglo  :Wink:

----------


## finnur

Prawdopodobnie brakuje Ci jakichś witamin jak wypadają włosy albo jest jakiś problem ze skórą głowy. Ja profilaktycznie stosuję olejki konopne Medihemp bo maja doskonałe wlasciwosci lecznicze nie jestem pewien czy Ci one pomogą, ale na pewno nie zaszkodzą  :Wink:

----------


## mariola12

> Prawdopodobnie brakuje Ci jakichś witamin jak wypadają włosy albo jest jakiś problem ze skórą głowy. Ja profilaktycznie stosuję olejki konopne Medihemp bo maja doskonałe wlasciwosci lecznicze nie jestem pewien czy Ci one pomogą, ale na pewno nie zaszkodzą


A możesz mi zdradzić gdzie kupujesz te olejki konopne? W mojej okolicy niestety nie ma takiego sklepu z naturalnymi olejkami konopnymi. Podaj więcej informacji na ten temat, chętnie kupię olejki na bazie konopi. Jakiś czas temu nawet w pytaniu na śniadanie widziałam dyskusję na temat medycznej marihuany, którą bardzo  polecano.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja jednak zostanę przy sprawdzonym Biotebalu. Znam go od lat i nigdy mnie nie zawiódł, nie ma co ryzykować i szukać , testując nowości. Jeśli widzę, że włosy są słabsze lub zaczynają nadmiernie wypadać, staram się przeprowadzić regulrną kurację wzmacniającą biotebalem .

----------


## ZabkaMala

Ja stosuję rózne odżywki do spłukiwania zeby nie obciązać włosów i dodatkowo olejowanie- ale tylko raz w tygodniu. A na koncowki polecam jedwab-nie rozdwajają się, ale warto zaznaczyc ze przede wszystkim trzeba zadbac o swoją diete, pije herbatki z pokrzywy i stosuję oeparol zeby wlosy były mocne i zdrowo wygladaly

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Masz za mało biotyny, może suplementy a najlepiej to wizyta u dermatologa bo to może oznaczać coś poważnego. Poszukaj lekarza na ranking.abcZdrowie.pl tam szybko się umówisz

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wypadanie włosów to kiepska sprawa. Łysienie jest kompleksem wielu osób i to każdej płci. Najpierw sprawdź czy to nie jakaś poważniejsza choroba, a jeśli to sprawa genetyczna to istnieje jeszcze taki zabieg jak przeszczep włosów. I on jest bezpieczny i naprawdę pomocny w tej sytuacji.ja długo szukałem idealnej metody: leki, wcierki i itp. -  szczerze mówiąc efektu  nie widziałem. Polecono mi Klinikę Zawodny w Szczecinie, gdzie po konsultacji zdecydowałem się na przeszczep włosów. Efekt zabiegu jest super. Jestem szczerze zadowolony i znacznie bardziej pewny siebie☺

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pokrzywa jest fajna, tylko musi być ze sprawdzonego źródła. Ja ją zbieram w maju i suszę lub robię z niej sok. Biotebal to w zasadzie standard, bez niego ciężko liczyć na efekty. Jak człowiek jest regularny to i efekty są.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Osobiście nie lubię niepotrzebnie przepłacać. Jestem zdania, że skoro Biotebal mi pomaga i wzmacnia włosy, to po co przepłacać za droższe produkty? W większości płacimy za opakowanie, a nie za to co jest w środku.

----------


## paola24

wypadające włosy to problem wielu kobiet często jest on związany z zaburzeniami hormonalnymi jeśli witaminy i wcierki nie pomogą warto rozważyć wizytę u trychologa

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie niestety nie ma trychologa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też podejrzewałam swoją chorą tarczycę, ale zrobiłam wszystkie badania i wygląda na to, że wszystko jest w dopuszczalnych normach. Może to po prostu jesienna pora i potrzeba witamin w mojej diecie. Ostatnio jadłam to, co było najszybsze do zrobienia. Mam Biotebal ze względu na witaminę B7, która działa również na paznokcie. Do tego sok z pokrzywy i dobrą odżywkę. Myślę, że dwa miesiące kuracji powinny wzmocnić włosy i paznokcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z tej firmy jest również fajny szampon i odżywka do włosów. Kupiłam miesiąc temu w aptece i regularnie używam, żeby wzmocnić osłabione włosy przed sezonem czapek i nadmiernego przesuszania suszarką do włosów.

----------


## zielonysklep_com

Polecam ajurwedyjski olejek do włosów, którego bazą jest olejek sezamowy, z wysoką zawartością ziół indyjskich tj.:
- Eclipta Alba (zwana też Bhringaraj, co oznacza „władca włosów”)
- Amla (zwana agrestem indyjskim lub liściokwiatem garbnikowym).

Przyspieszają one cykl wzrostu włosa i wzmacniają cebulki, dzięki czemu nie tylko zapobiegają wypadaniu, ale i stymulują porost.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam serum biotebal men, który pomaga mi uporać się z własnymi włosami. Widać stres i zła dieta dały o sobie w końcu znać. Oby tylko włosy przestały nadmiernie wypadać, bo nie widzę siebie z zakolami na głowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

na wypadanie włosów genialne jest przede wszystkim odpowiedni przeszczep włosów, przykładowo mój tata robił przeszczep włosów w klinice Dermed w Krakowie, to była metoda SAFER bodajże, ale co jak co, genialna metoda naprawdę i konkretna. Ojciec w końcu nie ma kompleksów

----------


## Marysia Kowalska

Warto na pewno gdzieś tam zażywać jakies preparaty, które zawierają biotynę. Przede wszystkim trzeba się też zbadać. następna sprawa to może warto pomyśleć o preparatach, które sa oparte na naturalnych składnikach jak chociażby Serum do zniszczonych włosów Essenz, który znajdziecie na Essenz.pl

----------


## anastazja233

W moim przypadku kosmetyki trychologiczne okazały się pomocne. Któregoś dnia podczas czytania blogów i szukania sposobów na wypadanie włosów trafiłam na sklep DSD de luxe i okazało się, że tutaj znalazłam rozwiązanie problemów. Konsultantka wysłuchała ile czasu wypadają mi włosy i dlaczego, pomogła wybrać stosowne kosmetyki i po kilku tygodniach problem został całkowicie wyeliminowany. Jednak da się tego dokonać bez żadnych operacji i przeszczepów  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wcierki nic mi nie pomogły, mam wrażenie, że tylko mnie denerwowały. Uważam, że po serum Biotebal men, dużo mniej ich wypada. Widać każdy  musi szukać odpowiedniej dla siebie kuracji.

----------


## Margott

Ja też miałam problem z wypadaniem włosów i tym bardziej było to dla mnie zaskakujące, bo zawsze miałam piękne gęste włosy. A tu nagle taka tragedia. próbowałam wszystkiego- witaminy, szampony, odżywki. W końcu poszłam do lekarza. Dopiero dr Joanna Sułowicz mi pomogła.W SCM estetic zrobiłam badania: trychoskopię i badania biochemiczne. I na tej podstawie miałam wdrożone leczenie: leki, mezoterapię głowy osoczem i karboksyterapię. do tego odpowiednia pielęgnacja w domu. I pomogło. Teraz wiem, że jak się ma jakikolwiek problem związany z organizmem to trzeba iść do lekarza, a nie próbować się leczyć na własną rękę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Korzystam z właściwości Biotebalu. Mam tabletki i biorę je każdego dnia, żeby odpowiednio wzmocnić swoje włosy. Duże opakowanie jest ekonomiczne, można spokojnie kontynuować cały proces.

----------


## rysiek301

można zapytać w aptece o skuteczny preparat

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi również polecili biotynę. Już raz korzystałam z jej właściwości i naprawdę bardzo pomogło. Teraz też kupiłam, ponieważ na mnie działa i nie muszę wydawać majątku u fryzjerki. Te wszystkie zabiegi na włosy są bardzo drogie a jakoś nie widziałam wielkich zmian. Wolę tabletki.

----------


## rysiek301

wypadają zwłaszcza po umyciu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dlatego trzeba na umyte włosy nakładać odpowiednią odżywkę a później delikatnie je rozczesywać. Na wiosnę faktycznie Biotebal bedzie dobrym rozwiązaniem. Tablteki wzmocnią włosy od środka, czyli tam , gdzie tkwi problem. Jeśli nie zauważysz poprawy, skieruj się do lekarza. Czasami winowajcą jest choroba tarczycy.

----------


## rysiek301

Tak, w takich przypadkach warto zbadać tarczycę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spradzcie sobie poziom ferrytyny, czasami brakuje żelaza w organizmie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem podobnego zdania, jeśli to nie wina hormonów warto kupić biotebal. Działa zarówno na włosy jak i paznokcie i jest naprawdę skuteczny. Jedyne, czego trzeba pilnować, to regularność podawania. Nic więcej, zero dodatkowych wymagań i kosztów.

----------

